# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Sandawe, l'dition participative

## zandru

Bonjour,

BDphiles et BDvores, ce fil s'adresse  vous !

Surfant sur la vague des chanteurs produit par les internautes, une association s'est cr pour faire diter des bandes-dessins par les internautes.

Toutes les infos *ICI*. ::idea:: 

Pour rsumer, les internautes investissent sur un projet de bd, et quand la somme prdfinie est atteinte, le projet est dit !  ::ccool:: 

Ces "dinautes" reevront un exemplaire de la bd, et un pourcentage sur les ventes si elle voit le jour.
Bon, proportionnellement  l'investissement de chacun, a va peut-tre prendre du temps pour avoir un retour sur investissement ::?: , on ne fait pas a pour s'enrichir. :;):  

Le but est surtout de promouvoir un auteur ou une histoire, qui ne serait peut-tre jamais dit. :8-):

----------

